# For Colombia, Is it possible to enter on a work visa then quit?



## atlantis974

Hi everybody,
I want to stay in Colombia but I don't to work there.
Somebody told me that it is possible to get a job for the work visa then quit.
Is that legal, like can I just go to a school teaching english, get the visa then quit?
Or do I have a limited time on my working visa after losing my job?


----------



## JuneH

I don't know specifics about Columbia, but generally speaking your work visa becomes invalid immediately after you quit or lose your job. I changed jobs once and had to get a new work visa. In my case I didn't go unemployed for any period of time but I had to leave the country and come back in on the new visa.


----------

